# Reputable dealer?   or scam?



## Nsomnia (Jul 29, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has ever done business with niceelectronics.com.   I was searching around and I ended up on that website and saw that they are selling a Nikon D800 for 2000.. brand new.   It does not say anything about if its USA or grey..  It just sounds too good to be true. 
I checked the company out and for the most part they seem to have good reviews....   


My D610 is coming in the mail today,  but seriously  I paid 3700 for the camera and 24-70 f/2.8 lens... if  I can get the same lens and the D800 for $300 cheaper,  than I send this order back to B&H... 

Just feels like something is missing here.    If anyone has good or bad experiences with them,    please share!  

Thanks


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice Electronics Reviews - niceelectronics.com Ratings at ResellerRatings

9.25/10 for 170 reviews.

I've never heard of them myself though.


----------



## Dao (Jul 29, 2014)

The $2000 D800 body page said "Brand new factory fresh import model", so I assume it is a grey market product.

And they said they have a store, but after viewing the store from the google maps street view, I not so sure about that.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...0x89c25bf980dec8fb:0xd66f1f1a24250d11!6m1!1e1


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2014)

If you look at the reviews they are all 5's except for 25% 1s.
Read the negative ones, they sound real.  Read the positive ones, they sound too good to be true.
I wouldn't be surprised if this is just a skin of one of the other scam houses and they are just salting the reviews with positive ones.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 29, 2014)

Dao said:


> And they said they have a store, but after viewing the store from the google maps street view, I not so sure about that.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...0x89c25bf980dec8fb:0xd66f1f1a24250d11!6m1!1e1



 I guess they need an address somewhere lol


----------



## Nsomnia (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, on a second look I saw that it was grey market,  I doubt I would buy from them. Unfortunately now the idea of getting an 800 instead of the 610 is now in my head..  ugh!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2014)

Call them and say you are going to be in NYC to shoot and you'd like to pick it up at their store.
Dollars to donuts, they won't go for it.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 29, 2014)

1700 less than the original price? I would not trust the seller, I understand if the product would be couple of 100 dollars less, 500 the most but 1700? 
Be careful with your investements


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 29, 2014)

There are camera stores in the Brooklyn area that have a reputation for being on the move and relocating often, pulling bait and switch, etc. That map location seems to be an indicator that they may not be at the address listed (depends on when the street level photo was taken). 

I don't see them on this list at all but I don't know if it's current. 
Camera Shops - photo.net


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Call them and say you are going to be in NYC to shoot and you'd like to pick it up at their store.
> Dollars to donuts, they won't go for it.


But if you are right we'll be stuck with 2000 donuts.

Well, could be worse I guess.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 30, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> 1700 less than the original price?


 What the ... ?!?

WHEN did the D800 EVER cost 3700$ ????

It started off at 3000$, if I remember correctly.

The 2000$ price sounds pretty good, but I wouldnt buy from any other source than my local camera shop, simply because if I have a problem I have somebody to help me. Thats worth quite a lot to me.

Also, the D810 is out. So no surprise if the price of the D800 drops even more.


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2014)

If you read negative reviews that mention bait and switching or other hard selling methods as a result of "calling to confirm card details" just walk away. Those stores work by advertising a huge saving; but at the same time when you call to confirm they then lie, saying that "Oh this comes without batteries; oh and you'll want to buy a cap for the lens mount too that's extra - and we can ugprade the body  build quality too". If you jump through those hoops and end up paying just as much if not more than regular retailers you might well get your camera. 

If you don't (or you don't jump through enough) your order will either be cancelled outright or they'll just sit on your money for ages with them "awaiting stock".


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> The 2000$ price sounds pretty good, but I wouldnt buy from any other source than my local camera shop, simply because if I have a problem I have somebody to help me. Thats worth quite a lot to me.
> 
> Also, the D810 is out. So no surprise if the price of the D800 drops even more.



B&H is still at ~$2300 for a used D800.


----------

